# Signal 15



## troberts (Jun 11, 2009)

Where can I find a list of Signal codes? I was updating my site-packages to make them available for the new version of python and after Sonata was updated/reinstalled I got lines that read


```
Signal 15"

terminated in 
/usr/ports/lang/python
```

After looking to find out what "Signal 15" meant I tried *make upgrade-site-packages* again but it just displayed a command prompt which has left me thinking everything updated correctly. If that was an error could someone let me know what it means? Thanks.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 12, 2009)

signal(3)?

_Addendum:  But I don't think that gets at the actual problem in this case: what is issuing SIGTERm and why?_


----------



## troberts (Jun 12, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> signal(3)?
> 
> _Addendum:  But I don't think that gets at the actual problem in this case: what is issuing SIGTERm and why?_


Thank you for the link. The description for Signal 15 is "software termination signal" so I am going to accept that as meaning the task was finished without error.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 12, 2009)

```
make run-depends-list
```
, you want to check
that those have been updated properly.  Anything
remaining in .../python2.5/site-packages/ ?  If sonata
does not run, maybe see my other post which
mentions that location.


----------

